# Hay algun amplificador que trabaje a +- 220v ?



## epicee77 (Jul 31, 2008)

Hola, que tal.
En el foro encontre una forma de con un transformador simple, poder rectificarlo y tener voltaje partido. Aqui les pongo una foto.
Mi pregunta es, que si rectificamos directamente el voltaje de una linea de casa. (vivo en Argentina asique es 220volt) obtendriamos un poco mas de +-220V de continua. Con esto, me imagino que si la señal rectificada es estable, se podria construir un gran amplificador.
Ustedes que opinan ?
Gracias


----------



## santiago (Jul 31, 2008)

esto ya se ha discutido bastantes veces, el gran problema, es que ej si lo enchufas alreves, el positivo te quedaria en chasis, etc etc

mientras escribo, por ahi me contradigo solo, es que voy encontrando soluciones jajajaja 

ahora me sumo a las duda, y pregunto, al puente rectificador no importa como le conectemos la corriente alterna, la corriente continua, siempre seria positivo digamos en un pin del rectificador, y el negativo de otro pin, siempre siguiendo ese orden.

ahora la realidad es que vamos a tener como 300v de cc directo de la linea sin aislar, si el puente de diodos es de 50A ej vamos a tener los 50A de cc, y si hay algun error en el amplificador, etc

en fin despues de contradecirme, nunca escuchaste el termino transformador de aislacion, (nunca lo probe) pero se supone que si tocas los 2 pines del transformador con 220V (secundario) me dijeron que solo es un cosquilleo, y el transformador era de como 5A, se supone que esto se deve a que el traspaso de corriente es electromagnetico y no esta directamente conectado a la red, encima en el negativo de 220v tenes como 80V (creo) del semiciclo negativo , bueno en fin despues de tanta palabreria, no es factible por el grado de peligro,

ademas , el riple creo que seria una guasada e una fuente asi, nesesitarias muchos condensadores y capacitores para el filtrado

ahora, con un interruptor diferencial o alguna proteccion, un limitador de corriente, no se, pero bueno, siempre tuve la idea en la cabeza

saludos


----------



## epicee77 (Ago 5, 2008)

Muchas gracias por la respuesta...
lo que entendi, q es posible hacerlo, peligroso y trabajoso, jaja no ?
saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ago 5, 2008)

Puede quedar la fase a masa, porque es una fuente + - y no podes poner un puente sino un diodo para el positivo y otro para el negativo, y una directo a masa.

Que tengas 5, 10 , 20 amperes no es un problema porque le pones un fusible, para lo que necesites.

Un transformador de 220v 5A tiene tan baja impedancia que te hace de goma igual que el enchufe. Pero queda aislado galvanicamente el circuito (PATADA GALVANICA. jajaja)

Los TV y demas no pasan los 300uf en el filtro de fuente, para 60w o 80w, el tema es la aislacion y el presio, 300uf 450v cuesta $10.

un diferencial te cuesta $60 minimo, se hace un poco cara la cosa.

Ahora si usamos +-220 cuanto tenemos en la salida de los parlantes, jua jua jua
Y cuanto cuestan transistores que manejen esas tensiones?

Hasta los aparatos con valvulas que manejaban esos voltajes llevan transformadores, por algo sera nuu, iooo no sep. Saludos


----------



## bachi (Ago 14, 2008)

Hola ; yo particularmente cuando no encuentro transformadores con tap central aplico el circuito aqui descrito y funciona muy bien, lo uso para amplificador de audio.

Saludos: espero les sirva


----------

